# the start of BGA?



## aaronnorth (9 Sep 2008)

Hi, i think i have the starting phases of BGA

Circulation is fine, no poo is ever on substrate
eheim 2215 classic & fluval 205
NO3 20ppm
filters are clean
set up just under 3 months

Any ideas?


----------



## ceg4048 (9 Sep 2008)

Hi Aaron,
               Well, the usual suspects. I never rule anything out. I'm of the mindset where I automatically suspect poor NO3/flow. What is your alleged 20ppm based on, dosing, test kit or water report? Have you been cleaning filters and has your water change routine been normal? Looks like a lot of open space. What is the biomass like?

Cheers,


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Sep 2008)

forgot to say it is a cichlid tank so no plants, hence the open space.

20ppm is via the nutafin test kit. Filters were opened last week for a check and hardly any waste had accumulated so i left them.

50% w/c every week, havent missed one yet   

3 x copadichromis borley @ 3" each
1 x astatotilapia latfsciata @ 4"
4 x jewel cichlids @ 3" each
2 x aulounocara jacobfriebiergi @ 5" each

180l/ 40g tank.






Thanks


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Sep 2008)

The above pic was taken on Sep 1st, (9 days ago) and there is no BGA visible, at the moment, it is dead in the centre at the front.

lighting 2 x 24w HOT5


----------



## ceg4048 (9 Sep 2008)

Yeah, non-planted tanks are kinda tough because there is no biomass to remove the ammonia and other organic forms of Nitrogen. Maybe try some Purigen? Can you not put some anubias or ferns in?

Cheers,


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Sep 2008)

i think vallis would be best as it is hard water, might try some purigen.

When i forst got this tank, it was set up with plastic plants, but i got no BGA then (or in the tank i had before that) Do you think it could happen becasue it is fairly new set up?


----------



## ceg4048 (9 Sep 2008)

Yes a distinct possibility as a result of ammonia imbalance under the lights. Yes vallis would be a really good choice, but there are more than a few plants that can get their carbon from the bicarbonates in the water, probably anything originating from temperate zones like vallis is.

Cheers,


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Sep 2008)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Yes a distinct possibility as a result of ammonia imbalance under the lights. Yes vallis would be a really good choice, but there are more than a few plants that can get their carbon from the bicarbonates in the water, probably anything originating from temperate zones like vallis is.
> 
> Cheers,



thanks.


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Sep 2008)

Just thought though, with my lighting, it is like 2WPG, would i need to dose any ferts?


----------



## ceg4048 (9 Sep 2008)

Well I can't see any point in dosing without plants. Growing plants remove the ammonia and nutrients support that growth. No plants - no growth - no removal. You'd just be feeding the bacteria and whatever algae does form.

Cheers,


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Sep 2008)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Well I can't see any point in dosing without plants. Growing plants remove the ammonia and nutrients support that growth. No plants - no growth - no removal. You'd just be feeding the bacteria and whatever algae does form.
> 
> Cheers,



i meant if i added any? or would they survive on the waste produced by the fish alone?


----------



## ceg4048 (9 Sep 2008)

Oh, sorry mate. Well yes, most definitely dose if it's planted. Those chiclids won't care, that's for sure. You won't have to dose much since you will be Carbon limited, but NKP will be compulsory. Maybe start with 1/2 EI?  Is that 2WPG T5? That's kind of no man's land if we are talking about non injected. If it's T8 then you do have some wiggle room. Some of the low tech experienced members will have a better idea.

Cheers,


----------



## aaronnorth (10 Sep 2008)

yes - 2wpg HOT5 (2 x 24w) on a 40g.

With this tank i was trying to keep it cheap, that is why i gave up on plants with it, if i were to dose then i miht give EI a go because of the cost. 

I have noticed today a bit of hair algae foming today, i am not to bothered about any algae because it looks good on the rocks, they dont stand out as much, they were horrible wen the were new, i have used it as my 'plants'. But BGA just takes over   

I think i will do a black out, wait a few months and see if things get better as i t hink it is to do with it being fairly new, if it comes back in a few months then i will add plnts.

Thanks clive


----------

